# Type Confusion



## Kirsanov (Jul 30, 2012)

I have received way too many different results on MBTI tests. Here is Spade's questionnaire:

0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.

I have some homework and finals coming up. Although finals do not start for another week, so crunch time has not come yet.

1. Click on this link: Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.

I can't post links yet so look up Waiting for Christmas by rdb75 on Flickr.

The bird in the image has an interesting coat of color. The orange reminds me of a dark orange while the grey recalls squirrels. Thorns in the the foreground are rather sharp, while the reeds evoke a pristine lakeside view. Houses in the background look similar to New England style estates, so they probably cost quite a bit of money. It seems the title of the picture mentions the oncoming winter and its effects on the environment. At this moment the picture looks like it is from late autumn or early winter, before it has snowed. Although the lakes could be from anywhere in the US, possibly Minnesota as the "Land of Ten Thousand Lakes."

2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?

Shit, this sucks. Why the hell does this have to ***cking happen tonight. I would probably be completely pissed off especially if it is the Russian ballet or an expensive recital by an orchestra. I may not swear as much on the outside and keep my calm. First I would try to find the source of the problem, and call the appropriate services, most likely AAA. Later on I would get over the incident, but I am going to be pretty irritated if I miss the whole event. Especially because I would have spent a great deal of money on the tickets which I rarely do, since I am quite frugal except for my clothes. Clothes I enjoy an English professor style along with Russian elements. 

3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?

Well since it is an orchestra playing, I hope the afterparty has people that are somewhat sophisticated that I can mingle with. I am fine talking as long as the people understand me to some degree, otherwise I receive the deer in the head lights look. Furthermore if such a reaction takes place, normally the topic is changed to something I cannot relate to, resulting in me merely listening the whole time with no interjections. I am fine with drinking in private if one is under 21. My parents are rather European in this instance and that is how I was raised. As long as someone decides not to drink and drive, I am fine with it. Now if I dislike the people attending the party I will leave early.

4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?

Inwardly I will seek flaws in their argumenet while consolidating it with information that I remember learning or reading in the past. I generally pick and choose my fights, even though I always uphold the beliefs. It depends on how adamant the person is on forcing their belief on me. In general I am pretty diplomatic, and will listen to the other side; but I am fierce debater. If anyone wishes to debate me they are in for a fight, which may or may not become heated. I can think quick enough to come up with a valid response while attacking the opponent's point in my rebuttal. Although I am a quite modest person so I don't believe in arrogantly downplaying your opponent specifically through ad hominem attacks. 

5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?

I would defend my belief and habits while listening and learning from the opposite viewpoint. Even if I lose an argument, I may gain new information to use in my own defense or attack on a particular subject. For the most part I am vocal, but sometimes you just have to choose the battles. I do not believe in continuous debates every single day because it gets tiring and annoying. I'd rather win a few crucial battles, then a plethora of petty fights. 

6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?

My values were influenced through my religion and family life. There is always flexibility when it comes to discussing values; but I still normally uphold my values. I may disagree with others, but I consider myself more of a defender than a crusader for my Faith and values. They can change very slowly if they are minor values that don't have much relation to causes that I promote. 

7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?

I can normally draw elements that are not normally connected together into a cohesive argument. I shall admit, I am not very good at describing myself, so I will include some thoughts my teachers have told me concerning my strengths. My English teacher told me I am decisive and fully explain myself in my papers. He mentioned that I will go on tangents throughout my papers, but since I take the time and connect them back to my thesis it works for me. He did warn me that some may see this style of writing as if I am trying to one up the reader or listener, but others would most likely be impressed at the connections. 

If there was one thing I could change about myself, it would be the expression of my love in times of distress. I have a great love for all people, and sometimes I wish I could comfort loved ones when they are ailing. Rather than hug them, since I am not an incredibly touchy feely person, I will just stand their. It takes great will power to reach out to them, which sometimes hurts. 

8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?

If I do not know the answer to a question on a test I will go with my gut feeling. The times when I didn't go with my hunch, I get the question wrong. Slowly I have learned to trust my instincts more since they are, for the most part, correct. 

9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?

Reading and having an invigorating conversation about the topics I enjoy energize me the most. Just sitting in a room and listening to others for hours on end about stupid conversations will tire me quickly. After three days of hanging out with my prom group, I was ready for a break because the conversations neither engaged more nor did the people. I like interesting and complex ideas which namely involved literature and history. Russia is my specialty, an as an undergraduate in college I am currently pursuing Bachelors of Arts in History and Russian (Language and Literature). 

10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?

Sometimes I have to repress my connections to unrelated events depending on the crowd I am around. This most often occurred with the people I hung out with in grade school and high school. College has introduced me to people who understand that I can make these connections, and they can continue the conversation about the same subject most of the time. I would receive comments that I have interesting points when I would write, which I don't think my AP English teacher gave often. Most of the time he would include a question on your analysis to have think deeper on what you wrote. 

As a person I have a great love for people as well as literature and history. I am always learning, which can be a detriment since it prevents me from being the most social person. In general I am pretty relaxed as long as you don't screw with my possessions or irritate me over a long period of time.


----------



## marckos (May 6, 2011)

Intp 5w6 9w1 4w3 sp/so


----------



## Kytaari (Mar 14, 2011)

Yeah, you sound like an INTP.


----------



## Kirsanov (Jul 30, 2012)

@marckos and @Kytaari

This is very interesting, and somewhat expected. I seem to type as either in the INTP, ISFJ, or even INFP route. It can be boggling trying to decide on which one, since often times the personality pages that describe the types are purely stereotypical. These stereotypes make them read as if they were a horoscope; so it is very hard to actually confirm or self assess one's identity. Unfortunately I have read a little bit too much on this site and others about personality, so I now can sometimes manipulate exams to what type I want to receive for about 7 or 8 types. 

The few reservations I have about the general view of the INTP, normally fall under the social aspect. I greatly enjoyed tutoring students in National Honor Society while I was a senior in high school. Furthermore, if someone asks for help I will almost always spend the time and impart my knowledge to the best of my ability in the fields of history, literature, language, or writing. Whenever I say that I have a strong moral code that I try not to violate, or especially when I bring up religion; warning bells sometimes ring. Certain groups of intp's will dismiss this as a definite mistype, others somehow see past it. Once, when I had a discussion concerning typology on a different forum, the respondents said it was my religion that balanced me. I either was a well developed ISFJ or INTP, well beyond my years. 

I enjoy debates and discussions with others, and I like to listen to others in general. Retreat only takes place if I dislike the group, and only if I have consistently disliked them. I try not to look down upon others, and I did go through a hard core justice stage in high school; now I am much more of a merciful man. Orthodox Christianity guides many of my beliefs, which are inherent within me. Although I am not sure whether this would count as Fi as the result of internalizing and analyzing actions based on beliefs, or Fe with the beliefs originating from outside me. 

In general I like to improve what I am given, but I am fine with working within the rules. For the most part I will stay in the background, unless someone specifically calls me out on something that I did, then I shall defend myself. An instance occurred at a rummage sale when a few adults were angered when I changed the sales tactic in the clothing section. They allowed me to do it for one hour, let me just say, in all honesty with as little arrogance is possible, it was highly successful. I made approximately 90 cents a minute, rather than their shitty system, but I cannot take all the credit since I learned the tactic from my mother who worked the area the year before. 

My family is rather business oriented and enterprising. Specifically my parents taught me discipline and to follow the rules, but both inherently believed in having a vision. Although I enjoy looking and working with details, I have a strong passion for literature and theories. I like many fields of interest. Over the past summer, I worked with my uncle in his chemical business that he bought from my grandpa. I was customer service, spare parts and consumables sales, and data entry for the business. Towards the end of the summer, I was sort of pissed at the complete inefficiency of many of the workers and my uncle's lack of control over various aspects. Literally, I became a corporate attorney for an hour, as I read through a contract he was about to sign and said to highlight anything that might be problematic. That was a senior in high school as he transitioned from college, I just do not understand. Safe to say, I didn't comment on the contract, but when I read through it some of the terms were absolutely absurd. The company will be run into the ground if massive changes do not occur. 

My father once commented on keeping a vision for the future, because the narrow mindedness of an accountant loses you profit in the long run. I totally agree with him, along with his opinion on finding solutions that will work (not stupid quick fix/get rich quick scams). Both of us are rather quiet, but he is more stern than I am. Additionally, I picked up the trait of being extremely frugal from him, as well as a stubborn attitude from both sides of my family (Scottish and Swiss German on my mother's side; Russian from my father). 

All of these short comments are meant as a follow up to the questionnaire, if you have any questions please feel free to ask them.


----------



## hela (Feb 12, 2012)

ISFJ. The Si and Fe are strong with this one.


----------



## Kirsanov (Jul 30, 2012)

hela said:


> ISFJ. The Si and Fe are strong with this one.


I knew someone would come along eventually and make this conclusion. 

Part of the reason I entered this site is because of the confusion between Ne and Ni. When I analyze literature I try to connect it to other events or symbols that are related, in some sort of way, to my thesis. Now my long winded style would be attributed to Ne, but I do not randomly throw out symbolism in attempts to satisfy some criteria. I have already stated some of the comments my English teacher had told me concerning my tangents that connect back to the thesis. In addition to my decisiveness, he did mention that I will go about explaining the detail or symbol in a thoughtful and deliberate manner. He emphasized that I will go through "the steps" (methodical/deliberate) when presenting a point, so that it solidly relates to the thesis even if it does stretch the details or one's preconceived notions. 

Originally when I started writing I would mention countless points, but I wouldn't really explain any. It is probably a mixture of learning from my teacher and my own maturation that has developed my writing. In particular, now that I am in college I have no trouble writing from his advice. He told me that my style is fine towards the end of the year, which consisted of taking a few main points and expanding on them greatly through the use of analysis, symbolism, and research. 

My Algebra II teacher in high school came to me three times my Junior year trying to enlist me into his AP Calculus class. This surprised me because the man has an exceptional intellect and can be considered a genius in terms of mathematics. The surprise came from the fact that he is a very reserved and stern person and does not approach others without a reason; he reminds of my father in many areas. I think I excelled in his class due to his teaching style and my own methods of learning. I hate discussing my own prowess, so let me leave you now before I start inflating my ego. Debates and intense discussions often reveal my assertiveness and stubbornness.


On a side note, authors that I enjoy include:
Dostoevsky, Tolstoy, Turgenev, Gogol, Chekov, Pushkin, Pasternak, Solzhenitsyn (The great majority of Russians)

Joseph Conrad, Mark Twain, Shakespeare, Charles Dickens, J.R.R. Tolkien, Homer (The Classics)

History predominantly of Eastern Europe and the Balkans. 
Biographies every once in a while if I enjoy an author.
Christian Church Fathers (Mostly the Greek Fathers)


----------



## Kirsanov (Jul 30, 2012)

Sorry for the double post since the editing time has passed. I recently took a socionics test for the first time, and the results are somewhat unexpected.

LIE 100%
ILI 97%
ILE 93%
LII 83%

By the way, I shall include some comments by my psychology teaching assistant from a recent writing assignment. (I shall note this assignment was not my best work, nor did I try very hard) She has informed us, during the personality chapter, that she is an ENFP. "You offer a unique spin and editorial on your brief synopsis of play over the course of the lifespan. In general, you have solid details and interject some insightful analyses (e.g., moronic games leading to destruction in adolescence). When you wrap up your paper, I don't quite understand what you mean in saying that entertainment may mediate a particular psychological category. Are you referring to type (i.e., personality) or something else here? Overall, solid analysis, albeit a few of the boundaries between toddlers and early school age children are a bit muddy. We wouldn't expect toddlers to distinguish fantasy from reality; this comes with age and experience, usually in the early school years. Good work!" 


Apologies for the constant editing, I just feel that I can refine my type by including more definitive answers. 


For a while I went about criticizing my aforementioned uncle's business tactics. I suppose my economic oriented mind seeps through calling for efficiency. During my first three weeks of work, I only took a five minute break while working for about four to five hours Monday through Friday. Eventually I ran out of things to do, so I realized later that my hard work sort of killed everything I needed to accomplish. I sat for the last month doing only about an hour of work, while mostly reading. At work, I like to work; that was the reason why I was restless while reading and not doing anything while in the office. I try to keep myself busy whether it is with my thoughts, plans, or some actual activity. My business tactics may seem a bit rough, I believe my Business Law teacher senior year enjoyed my insights. We got along pretty well, and I did well with Mock Trial. Debating comes easy for me as I rip apart the argument. Sometimes I am a bit passionate and go somewhat overboard as I dismantle their rebuttal. In school I was well respected and had quite a bit of influence with my teachers. One of my good acquaintances in school told me that one teacher I liked talking to after school said, "[Kirsanov] he can talk for hours and give you a dissertation if you ask or show interest in a topic"


It is suffice to say that after the one adult coordinator at the rummage sale that I spoke of earlier reverted the sales tactic, I left. Originally I came to give tours of the building to customers, but their poor marketing led me to find something more productive. Part of the reason I did well in sales was the fact that I spoke with the customers. Unfortunately I cannot draw the distinction between my upbringing and instincts with these methods. I like talking with others, teaching in particular. A good debate once every week can be invigorating, and most of my positions in groups is the leader doling out commands. I always saw the power as a deferential opportunity, and after every debate I would treat the participants with respect. But one time when a person in a group was slacking, I threatened to reveal his habits of cheating on tests if he would not be productive.


----------



## velvetoveralls (May 7, 2012)

You struck me as an INTP.


----------



## Kirsanov (Jul 30, 2012)

velvetoveralls said:


> You struck me as an INTP.


Thanks for taking the time to read through some/or all of the posts. I think I test weird when it comes to personality. If you split it up it normally goes:

MBTI: ISTJ/ISFJ/INFP
Jungian Cognitive Functions: INFP, INFJ
Socionics: ENTP, ENTJ, ENFP

I think it is the feeling that tends to throw it off.


----------



## velvetoveralls (May 7, 2012)

Kirsanov said:


> Thanks for taking the time to read through some/or all of the posts. I think I test weird when it comes to personality. If you split it up it normally goes:
> 
> MBTI: ISTJ/ISFJ/INFP
> Jungian Cognitive Functions: INFP, INFJ
> ...


You're welcome!

Go by the cognitive functions. They aren't as clean to work with as plain I or J and etc., but they are most accurate. I do think INFP also fits you. There are Ps who learn to be organized and rule-y because their parents conditioned them to be like that, but in all, those cognitive functions that correspond to their P type are still there. Maybe something similar happened to you and is making this process more difficult.

It also helps to find out your enneagram, which also has a huge influence on your personality and can make finding out your MBTI type confusing. I know for me, my enneagram (Type 3) often conflicts with and contradicts my MBTI type (INFJ).


----------



## -Halo- (Sep 22, 2011)

You are a well educated S type. These are some of my favorites. 

I'm Getting Si Ne Ti Fe. 

I know it's kinda sacrilege, but yes in that order.


----------



## Kirsanov (Jul 30, 2012)

Soured Lie said:


> You are a well educated S type. These are some of my favorites.
> 
> I'm Getting Si Ne Ti Fe.
> 
> I know it's kinda sacrilege, but yes in that order.


Thank you for the input, although I have one quick question concerning intuition. On a different site someone told me that I could not be a sensor, because they would not receive compliments for their interesting or innovative ideas when analyzing symbolism in literature. I am not sure if this is true or not so I would like your take on the situation.


----------



## -Halo- (Sep 22, 2011)

Kirsanov said:


> Thank you for the input, although I have one quick question concerning intuition. On a different site someone told me that I could not be a sensor, because they would not receive compliments for their interesting or innovative ideas when analyzing symbolism in literature. I am not sure if this is true or not so I would like your take on the situation.


You'd better believe an ISTP or ESTP would surely take the compliment, haha! And even an SJ would have a stroke of it, but they simply might be more prone to keeping the thanks short so as to appear humble and so on. On the flip side, an INTJ might not fare well with being in that spotlight and reject the compliment or not reciprocate. 

People are dichotomies as you know, and so you can't really put complete objectivity on to something like how somebody would receive a compliment. We're human with all of our flaws, not robots. That notion is absurd.

PS- don't let anybody misguide you into thinking that sensors are not smart etc. There is this sort of ridiculous notion that runs around here that this is the case. A smart sensor as far as I can tell tends to be a VERY smart person while when they are not so smart, it is often extreme. The disparity seems to be greater in that type.


----------



## Benja (Jan 26, 2012)

I think you're a strong Ti user.


----------



## Kirsanov (Jul 30, 2012)

Soured Lie said:


> You'd better believe an ISTP or ESTP would surely take the compliment, haha! And even an SJ would have a stroke of it, but they simply might be more prone to keeping the thanks short so as to appear humble and so on. On the flip side, an INTJ might not fare well with being in that spotlight and reject the compliment or not reciprocate.


I think I may have worded that response wrong. Personally I am horrible at complimenting people, although I receive them once in a great while. What I was trying to relay was the person implied that a sensor would not stray to far from a literal interpretation of a text. This would contradict the annotations by my teacher who would write that I had interesting and original analysis of the literary text. Therefore my explications of unique themes or symbols in stories set me apart from my classmates and allowed me to delve a bit deeper. Along with my outside knowledge of literary and historical works, I can formulate unique interpretations of symbols while connecting them to outside information.

Now that I think of it, I believe I have encountered one dominant Ne while in high school. In my AP English class, there was a girl who would throw out completely random possibilities concerning the text which would have no foundation at all even when explained. This may be a cause of my confusion concerning Ne and Ni, because I focus on particular references and mold the structure to my elements. She has a trouble of being "wordy and pompous" whereas I had the problem of coming off a bit preachy in a few of papers. Luckily, my teacher guided me into a more suitable path so that I do not connect everything to a big picture or the future. My didactic style has improved since then, since he taught me how to focus on the paper while including my ideas without coming off as preachy. I don't know if that helps



Benja said:


> I think you're a strong Ti user.


It seems that is the majority opinion so far.



velvetoveralls said:


> It also helps to find out your enneagram, which also has a huge influence on your personality and can make finding out your MBTI type confusing. I know for me, my enneagram (Type 3) often conflicts with and contradicts my MBTI type (INFJ).


Is there a particular Enneagram test or questionnaire I should answer to figure it out?


----------



## -Halo- (Sep 22, 2011)

Kirsanov said:


> I think I may have worded that response wrong. Personally I am horrible at complimenting people, although I receive them once in a great while. What I was trying to relay was the person implied that a sensor would not stray to far from a literal interpretation of a text. This would contradict the annotations by my teacher who would write that I had interesting and original analysis of the literary text. Therefore my explications of unique themes or symbols in stories set me apart from my classmates and allowed me to delve a bit deeper. Along with my outside knowledge of literary and historical works, I can formulate unique interpretations of symbols while connecting them to outside information.
> 
> Now that I think of it, I believe I have encountered one dominant Ne while in high school. In my AP English class, there was a girl who would throw out completely random possibilities concerning the text which would have no foundation at all even when explained. This may be a cause of my confusion concerning Ne and Ni, because I focus on particular references and mold the structure to my elements. She has a trouble of being "wordy and pompous" whereas I had the problem of coming off a bit preachy in a few of papers. Luckily, my teacher guided me into a more suitable path so that I do not connect everything to a big picture or the future. My didactic style has improved since then, since he taught me how to focus on the paper while including my ideas without coming off as preachy. I don't know if that helps
> 
> ...


I get you. I don't think that this is true of all S types. I have a friend who is ESFP, and she reads very deep into texts and comes up with amazing literary interpretations- it's her job as a columnist who reviews books and plays. 

I think you might be either ISTP or INTP, but I am starting to lean towards INTP as your focus tends to be on ideas rather than tangible subjects. 


Here is a link to a pretty in depth enneagram test: Advanced Enneagram Personality Test

You might want to look through their site as they have a few other tests as well, and provide correlations to results and type.


----------



## Kirsanov (Jul 30, 2012)

Soured Lie said:


> I get you. I don't think that this is true of all S types. I have a friend who is ESFP, and she reads very deep into texts and comes up with amazing literary interpretations- it's her job as a columnist who reviews books and plays.
> 
> I think you might be either ISTP or INTP, but I am starting to lean towards INTP as your focus tends to be on ideas rather than tangible subjects.
> 
> ...


I am not sure how to calculate wings, but here are my results:



Type 1 Perfectionism||||||||||||||||64%Type 2Helpfulness||||||||||||||58%Type 3Image Focus||||||||||38%Type 4Individualism||||||||||||46%Type 5Intellectualism||||||||||||||||68%Type 6Security Focus||||||||||||||54%Type 7Adventurousness||||||||||38%Type 8Aggressiveness||||||||||||||54%Type 9Calmness||||||||||||50%





typescoretype behavior motivation534 I must be knowledgeable to survive.132 I must be perfect and good to survive.229 I must be helpful and caring to survive.627 I must be secure and safe to survive.827 I must be strong and in control to survive.925 I must maintain peace/calm to survive.423 I must be unique/different to survive.319 I must be impressive and attractive to survive.719 I must be fun and entertained to survive.


Your main type is *Type 5* 
Your variant stacking is *spsosx*
Your level of health is *average


*


----------



## -Halo- (Sep 22, 2011)

Kirsanov said:


> I am not sure how to calculate wings, but here are my results:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You are a 5 wing 6. Your wing is going to be the number before or after your type, whichever you scored higher on. This is correlative to INTP as they are considered the "thinkers" of MBTI. 5 would be the thinkers of the enneagram.


----------



## Kirsanov (Jul 30, 2012)

Soured Lie said:


> You are a 5 wing 6. Your wing is going to be the number before or after your type, whichever you scored higher on. This is correlative to INTP as they are considered the "thinkers" of MBTI. 5 would be the thinkers of the enneagram.


Yes, the damn feeling functions seem to cause me the most problem. I'm not sure whether I am Fe or Fi. Even though I did not love everyone in my English class, there were only thirteen of us so I wrote everyone a small note emphasizing their strengths and wishing them good luck in college. I tend to have long conversations with others, and if I am having a rough time with emotions I will tend to talk about it (specifically with a very close friend or family member). If you don't mind I would like to include two poems that I have written.

Dark Finals

"How darest do ye speak thy treachery,
That thy lyceum tortureth thy mind."

"Nay, nay it hurteth nor paineth me not."
Sublime and purest studies of college
Enlighten the winding path to the mind;
Yet one word bringeth ruin to all men
The malevolently caustic final.

"Aye, I must retreat, flee from harmony
To disillusionment and weariness."
When I returneth from tenebrosity
I breatheth brisk air with fear assuaged, and sigh
Only to await the next dreaded final.

“Arise, arise! Speaketh not of pain and fear
Solace and joy await thee at thy cottage.”
Lustrous snow and soft flurries cool the environs,
Hot cocoa and crackling fires warm the room,
Ye are home with thy family, enjoyeth thy break.

Жизнь

*"Woe, Woe, Woe to ye
Что do ye hope here
For there is no glee.
Lore foretold us dear
Of this time of day."


"No, it cannot be!
Кто could survive it?
Life is like the sea,
Nonlife like a pit,
This is truth I say."


"Ups and downs abound.
Do not run aground!
Become the Image
Of the Most Divine."


Notes:
Жизнь (Russian): Life
Что (Russian): How
Кто (Russian): Who

I also expressed my gratitude towards my classmates by making Valentine's Day cards for the girls. These different situations along with comforting those who were overlooked have led me to be considered by my peers in that period as thoughtful and sweet.
*


----------



## -Halo- (Sep 22, 2011)

Kirsanov said:


> Yes, the damn feeling functions seem to cause me the most problem. I'm not sure whether I am Fe or Fi. Even though I did not love everyone in my English class, there were only thirteen of us so I wrote everyone a small note emphasizing their strengths and wishing them good luck in college. I tend to have long conversations with others, and if I am having a rough time with emotions I will tend to talk about it (specifically with a very close friend or family member). If you don't mind I would like to include two poems that I have written.
> 
> Dark Finals
> 
> ...


Fe. It is in alignment with manners and people oriented values as opposed to personal values which would be introverted which are carried out through action rather than oration of sorts. 

INTP has Fe. I think you know your type.


----------



## Kirsanov (Jul 30, 2012)

Soured Lie said:


> Fe. It is in alignment with manners and people oriented values as opposed to personal values which would be introverted which are carried out through action rather than oration of sorts.





Soured Lie said:


> INTP has Fe. I think you know your type.



I thought I knew my type, until I started breaking most of the norms of INTPs and ISTJs. Considering I talk about my feelings to my family members, especially when I am having a hard time, and even though I grow through constructive criticism about my work, if they attack my habits or how I think I get very agitated. My senior quote in the high school year book was by Anton Chekov "Knowledge is of no value unless you put it into practice." Then my senior counselor who was the coach for our Scholastic Bowl team made a little brochure at our end of the year party. She said a few words about each senior on the team and picked out a quote applicable to them, the quote she chose for me was by Mother Theresa, "Intense love does not measure, it just gives." I will never forget that she said I was the gift of profound love that kept on giving to others through support and kindness. 

Furthermore I used to write, now I prefer to personally talk with the people one on one, articles inspiring hope for the future. A big part of my ideals was the the gift and uniqueness of each person that we must share and through this we may know God.


----------



## -Halo- (Sep 22, 2011)

Kirsanov said:


> I thought I knew my type, until I started breaking most of the norms of INTPs and ISTJs. Considering I talk about my feelings to my family members, especially when I am having a hard time, and even though I grow through constructive criticism about my work, if they attack my habits or how I think I get very agitated. My senior quote in the high school year book was by Anton Chekov "Knowledge is of no value unless you put it into practice." Then my senior counselor who was the coach for our Scholastic Bowl team made a little brochure at our end of the year party. She said a few words about each senior on the team and picked out a quote applicable to them, the quote she chose for me was by Mother Theresa, "Intense love does not measure, it just gives." I will never forget that she said I was the gift of profound love that kept on giving to others through support and kindness.
> [/FONT]
> Furthermore I used to write, now I prefer to personally talk with the people one on one, articles inspiring hope for the future. A big part of my ideals was the the gift and uniqueness of each person that we must share and through this we may know God.



You sound like an INFJ friend I have. That is my final call. I don't know too many INTP's who are into inspiring the word of god to others. The fact that you are looking for closure on the subject.

Here are examples of his writing:

"If you could but see what life is evolved, what love culture reigns on one of these higher worlds! We sense here what must be done in ourselves. And I encourage you to travel on this world, that you might be received in the spirit of hospitality that the Daughters and Sons of my Father are cultivating."

"Ive saved the best for last apparently... This Peach long island iced tea isn't the best I've ever sipped, but this is the grandest view in all Atlanta, perched as I am at the revolving Sundial lounge, more than 700 feet above, well, everything that moves and flickers below. Im listening to Pretty Lights... I shoot off a message to my friend in Tel Aviv... I realize, My fortune is great! Tomorrow, I board a jet plane, and from here to the heart of the Rockies, the views only become more sublime. I'm going to go for a classic martini love...
What if you could... Live your wildest dreams?
What if you were free to Love and be Loved?
What if you could think, and that became reality?
Behold"

"On Peace

"A true revolution of values will lay hands on the world order and say of war: 'This way of settling differences is not just.' ...cannot be reconciled with wisdom, justice and love. A nation that continues year after year to spend more money on military defense than on programs of social uplift is approaching spiritual death.""

Does that resonate with you?


----------



## Kirsanov (Jul 30, 2012)

Soured Lie said:


> You sound like an INFJ friend I have. That is my final call. I don't know too many INTP's who are into inspiring the word of god to others. The fact that you are looking for closure on the subject.
> 
> Here are examples of his writing:
> 
> ...


I must sincerely thank you for your continued analysis. Although I wouldn't go as far as your friend in some of his statements, I do see much truth and goodness in his words. I think that is just because of some of my political leanings that along with my faith gives me unique views. It seems that I can be an INFJ.




@_marckos_ @_Kytaari_ @_Benja_ @_hela_ @_velvetoveralls_
Edit (For everyone): Yes looking through the functions and their usage I feel like I am slowly narrowing the selections down. I have particularly eliminated ISFJ, ISFP, ESFP, ENFP, ENTP, and ENTJ. It seems like my upbringing along with my personality affects the situation or test muddying the analyses and finding a type.



@tangosthenes @username
Hey I just read through a thread by KingNikolai1, he doesn't seem to be active anymore. I must say there are a lot of similarities between what he writes and myself, so I was wondering if you could take a peak at my questionnaire? That old thread was called http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/109103-verification-type.html.


----------



## Kirsanov (Jul 30, 2012)

Double post, I am aware. I am going to say that this will probably show my inferior function, because I am getting very irritated right now. Maybe this will help the fucking situation, I have not clue.

Finals have most of them are not too bad. I am not worried about doing poorly on them, and there is only one that I need to truly focus my attention on. My roommate likes to get drunk frequently and annoy the shit out of me with his idiotic actions. One time he comes into the room and wakes me up, I lift my head up to see what is going on and he says "Kirsanov go back to bed." I felt like saying "Shut the hell up you motherfucker, why the hell are you telling me what to do. You are in a disorderly state and in no condition to give me orders." Furthermore he refuses to put sheets on his bed, so after close to 14 weeks it is starting to smell. I brought it up to the RA because of the smell, I would not care if there was no stench due to his piss sweat and grease. Then he comes into the room everyday and asks "What's new." I feel like saying "Nothing you shit head, because there isn't anything I want to tell you about" I have no problem if you see something really interesting and ask about it, but sometimes when I watch a tv show on my laptop I know he stands there a few feet away watching it also. I want to say what the hell, do you have nothing better to do. It does help that we have opposite sleep schedules and study times, along with his loud and obnoxious friends across the hall. 

Even though I don't have many friends back in my hometown, only very good acquaintances from high school, and all of the people that I might consider friends in the future are here at school; I can't wait to get home and be with my family. Additionally, the one time when I join an intellectual discussion group particularly about Christian humanism and philosophy; I leave due to the complete disregard of the people for me. I have trouble making friends, although I am always seen as the thoughtful and sweet person, or the wise man who is level headed for his age. Well one of the leaders for the group who is my RA, afterwards gave me some feedback. I told him how I didn't have the best time in high school, which was probably wrong to open up that much to him and what some of the problems were. Well during the group there were those awkward silence moments after I would state my facts or opinion because no one could connect to it I guess. Later when I asked, he told me that I need to be more aware of other people. Some saw me as arrogant because I used philosophical terms, and that I should explain concepts more. How the hell was I supposed to know they didn't know the terms, no one asked what they meant when I finished speaking nor would I expect them not to know them since it was a "philosophy group." Sometimes I close my eyes when I am speaking and my eyes will dart around the room not always maintaining perfect eye contact especially if it is a a group of more than 6 people and I am not standing or focused on one person. He wanted me to change how I explained stuffed, fuck that shit. I rarely use vulgar language in public, but on the internet I am not afraid to reveal my thoughts to you guys in attempts to maybe figure out my personality type. 

I like wearing classy, particularly English style, clothes other people sometimes suggest something else; I can care less about your shitty opinion, I didn't ask for your input. Normally I deal with people in a polite manner, while if I spoke everything in my head would make the situation more intense. Back to the RA and group discussion, I know that my style can come off a little bit arrogant as referred to me by my English teacher. But I had to go to my counselor my senior year, because I had no one to connect to and felt completely empty. I just need one person with intelligence to have a conversation with, and then I am fine. I need a conversation around three times a week; if it is family I don't care how many times. I like to teach, write, and speculate. Then the RA terms this changing stuff as "fraternal correction" Bull Shit in my opinion, I broke down later that night and called my sister because I was having a fucking horrible time. I only really reveal my deep feelings and conflict to my family members. 

Luckily I have found a few people I can talk to; only finals have come up so some are gone and done with them or still studying. So these have been my thoughts for the past few months that I am getting out. Extreme boredom has caused me to reminisce about all of this, and so I wrongly obsessed over personality types the past week. I am a fucking idiot for wasting hours of time on this site. The conclusion is most of the MBTI descriptions are shitty horoscopes.



Edit: I have taken a minute to break this up into paragraphs, it was just one big mass of text. The splits may be sort of random, I just guessed where to make a new one.


----------



## Benja (Jan 26, 2012)

Kirsanov said:


> The conclusion is most of the MBTI descriptions are shitty horoscopes.


So true, you should really just read descriptions of Jungian cognitive functions. They're a tiny bit better.

http://personalitycafe.com/cognitiv...iled-descriptions-each-function-attitude.html

ENFP Wiki

Classics in the History of Psychology -- Jung (1921/1923) Chapter 10

You seem like an introvert in my opinion, you should search for the best description of what goes on in your head. Read over all the introverted functions carefully, one will make more sense to you.

Just to add a bit, Te is a pragmatic thinking. It wants to do things that are useful and it wants to do them efficiently. Ti isn't as concerned about use, more so about logic and analysis. 

I hate to throw out stereotypes, but INTPs are known as professor types, you mention teaching and reading...

Also, Ne is a social thing, it needs people to bounce ideas off of, so it could explain the love of good conversations.

I don't see any Se in you at all really, if this is the case then it rules out Ni. When I'm stressed and dropping to inferior Se it's really obvious.

You mention your love for people and your desire to express it, but your struggle doing so, seems like inferior Fe. Fi doesn't want to express emotion, it wants to internalize it.

I still guess Ti Ne Si Fe

http://personalitycafe.com/intp-articles/76783-recognizing-inferior-function-intp.html

Do you identify with this at all ^


----------



## Kirsanov (Jul 30, 2012)

Benja said:


> So true, you should really just read descriptions of Jungian cognitive functions. They're a tiny bit better.
> 
> http://personalitycafe.com/cognitiv...iled-descriptions-each-function-attitude.html
> 
> ...


I shall check it out once I have some more time today. 

If it helps I also included this as an explanation of what I do when I have a big problem:

If it helps when I am having a really rough time I tend to retreat into myself. Only through talking with others do I regain a balance and reduce my stress, if the situation is stress related. If it is people related then I only talk to a few people to figure out the problem. Pretty much I have something I want to reveal when I am in this state, it is getting my sister or very close friend to know that which brings me out of it through communication. Most of the time I may repeat things or have something on my mind, which is exhibited pretty vividly leading to more probing questions by my closest relations.



Additionally I shall include what someone else told me:

_







Originally Posted by *LiquidLight* 
Its probably not any specific function. But you are probably being very projective onto people. Most of the time when people get into these "I hate when other people do x" its because the other people embody some quality the person refuses to acknowledge in themselves. The inferior function in most cases is projective, meaning people only see it as something that bugs them about others but not something they own up to themselves. That's because the function sits closest to the shadow, or all the aspects of yourself that exist but that you are not aware of. 

I would be willing to be I could probably find a variation of everything you hate somewhere in your character whether you were willing to acknowledge it or not. That's the nature of projection. Times when you acted just the way you accuse others of acting because you have to ask yourself, "why does this bother me?" See the problem is people get caught up in the 'what.' What is this function, what is going on, when the real question is why? Why do you get so agitated, what difference does it make if your roommate behaves the way he does, the question isn't about his behavior but why you are so incensed by it. Simply saying "oh this is Inferior Te" or whatever misses the point. It's sort of like saying the person got in an accident because he was speeding, but the question is not that he was speeding but what motivated him to do it in the first place? 

The problem, as Jung and others point out is that, when people do not recognize their own ability to be the very thing they claim to hate they or recognize that some of the things that get on their nerves they too are probably guilty of then they become ego-centric and ridiculously angry that the world doesn't work out according to their own personal formula (which amounts to arrogance because no one person is important enough to have everything in the world align with how they think it ought to). These are the people who rant on talk radio, or TV about 'how these idiots are doing x' and 'those people are ruining my country' and so forth, never realizing they might be guilty of the very thing they are accusing others of. Hitler famously projected onto Churchill saying "Churchill is going to take over the whole of Europe and ruin it!" But of course who was the one really doing that? 

So that answer to this question is that, yes an inferior function might be working in here somewhere, but it is not the substratum of the problem. The problem is that you have some sort of complex about these things that when it gets stepped on you react in a very emotional way and so the thing to do is identify what's causing that at its root rather than simply be like "oh that's just my inferior Te" which is a cop out. Anyone can place blame somewhere but how many can take responsibility?

_

Thank you for your response. I shall contemplate it the next time I am thinking about the inefficiency or ridiculousness of a situation. I suppose the problem in me was that I am often misunderstood, or I did not always receive positive reinforcement from my classmates in terms of conversations. So I suppose my own search for friends and intelligent conversations has led me to project all of the qualities I strongly dislike. Maybe my problem is the fact of constantly seeing errors in people rather than letting them just be, although I try not to take action on any of these faults until it affects my physically or mentally. Such as the reason for quitting the group and getting the sheets on the bed due to the smell. I suppose I just become hypersensitive to certain attitudes or habits which cloud me from seeing the goodness in the other person. Normally my response isn't so stark until it culminates into a bunch of little things which is what happened in the message from last night. It felt good to let it all out, but at the same time I realize I must be more accepting of others. Thank you for the reality check.



Furthermore, here is an excerpt from a short paper I had to write in my Western Civilization course. The thesis is roughly on how religion influenced politics during Antiquity, the Middle Ages, and the Reformation.

Religion in the Roman Empire focused on the veneration of pagan gods as a civic duty, much like the practices of ancient Greece. Beginning with the reign of Caesar Augustus, emperors transcended plebeians and patricians as divine rulers. To promote unity Augustus encouraged an imperial cult which worshiped him as a god. This worship eventually released Roman emperors from the law and its boundaries. In his explication on _The Power of the Roman Emperor_, Cassius Dio stated, “For they have been released from the laws, as the very words in Latin declare; that is, they are free from all compulsion of the laws and are bound by none of the written ordinances” (13). Unlike the previous appellations attributed to Augustus which gave him tribunician power, chief priestly power, and militarily command; complete freedom from Roman law marked a grave change from precedents during the Roman Republic. No man may be considered above the law and jury while the republic lasted, yet Caesar Augustus not only consolidated immense power but attained divine immunity from traditional Roman legal norms. Therefore the acclamation of Roman emperors from Augustus’s time onward as imperial gods exhibited the influence of polytheistic and pagan religion on a society which for the most part viewed religion as a civic duty without a sense of individuality.



@_Benja_

After reading two of the pages, I can definitely say I might be more hypersensitive to relationships but emphasizing logic to an extreme almost never occurs. Additionally I normally only show these emotions to very close friends or most likely my family for fear of being misunderstood.

Since I think we are coming to the end of this analysis, I just want to add the last few things. There are just a few more instances that I am not sure which function because they seem uncharacteristic of an INTP. 

I do not mind organizing an event or giving orders. In school I was almost always voted unanimously as the group leader whether I wanted to be it or not. While growing up for a good number of years I played many strategy games because I liked commanding forces and efficiency. The only thing I did poorly was if the game required multitasking and building along with troop management then I would not follow a particular build order because I thought they were dumb and made the game less interesting. Once I watched some videos and read some strategies of famous military commanders I especially enjoyed Empire: Total War. Out of all the strategy games I liked the Total War ones the best, even though I wasn't very good at them until I did a little studying and observation. 

In business I will speak with the customers in order to stimulate a sale, and I do not mind the competition too much. Only when everything becomes a competition do I start disliking a situation. There was a time after a football game that I went for ice cream, and two people walked through the drive thru pretty fast, I told my classmate that I could walk faster hence the remark about competitiveness. Whenever I need to sway a teacher I would use logical arguments along with my personal influence of never complaining too much about work around them (or in general). What is the use of complaining to them, when they have the power to choose, although in business I stand my ground. So a teacher pushed back a research paper because I told him wouldn't he want to spend time with his family over break and the chances of him grading all of them were very limited. These are the final instances that are I have questions about. Otherwise I think we are getting pretty close to a definite type.

The last point I shall make is in reference to what my junior high teacher told me, he is also a priest, when I was talking to him recently about college. He said that high school isn't for everyone and it is a weird time especially with all the cliques. But he believed that I had the power and inner strength to go out and push through all the b.s. to make it to college. This priest is very forceful and will tell you how the situation is without sugarcoating it.


----------



## Kirsanov (Jul 30, 2012)

Rather than continue with my edited post and cloud the important information in mindless drivel because I am typing without necessarily thinking about what exactly I want to write ahead of time, I wanted to make a mention of my faith.

Around the end of grade school and beginning of high school I really didn't do much in terms of faith. I would go to Church with my family, but I did not necessarily believe firmly in everything. Some elements I discarded and although I was knowledgeable I did not always have the heart or belief in Orthodox Christianity. I doubted more and more, zoned out during homilies and wouldn't pay much attention to it except for maybe some prayers here and there. 

It was not until the summer between sophomore and junior year that I changed. I started reading works by the Early Christian Fathers and some introductory pieces to Eastern Christian thought. Slowly I incorporated the beliefs into my system, now I can come at from any angle and explain the view point. I have a tact for taking complex ideas and breaking them down into a step by step approach so that a listener may understand. The incorporation of Faith into my life changed my view from very pessimistic to slight optimism. I went from disillusionment as I entered high school to dreariness and finally optimism once I researched my Faith and placed it into my life. Now this method resembles introverted intuition, but the thing is I don't consistently get aha moments rather it is through research and contemplation that it incorporates itself. Once I understand something or believe in it, it becomes part of me and shapes my perspective. Although I still have the ability to see something from the opposite sides leading to my debate skills. Intuition seems to be my biggest confusion because I see both of them in me, with a greater emphasis on introverted intuition when it comes to paying attention to certain elements. I construct and article around a few points but hit them hard, while my the suspected Ne classmate writes mindless information leading to wordiness and pomp. Maybe you guys can tell, I just need hard proof of it within me. Even though I do bounce around in my topics, I will connect them logically, but maybe I am wrong. Hence the reason why my teacher and RA told me I seem arrogant because of my staunch and deliberate opinion that is unique to me on many subjects. 

In terms of morality, societal beliefs I normally discard. I have incorporated Christian morality into myself which, in turn, may cause a sense of individuality and slight superiority. Although I have described situations where I am out of it, I probably should have included more details. When I am extremely stressed everything becomes super vivid to me as I notice my physiological factors change. The world seems to slow so that I see it right there and now, causing me to exhibit my anger. Rather than merely internalize or think about what is wrong, my stress will cause me to get distracted by the littlest things. I have been rejected twice when looking for a relationship, and a third time I implied my thoughts through my actions. Well sure enough she was interested in someone else, but I learned this right before I was called into do some work over the summer. Luckily I just needed to answer the phones because I was super jumpy. Once my uncle (boss) left, I walked around the office waiting for the phone to ring. I noticed the musty smell and dirtiness of the windows. I would watch the cars and traffic go by while playing in my head all the things we could have done together. My mind would beat me up for never losing the chance again to experience a first kiss or going to the movies together. It is just horrible, maybe that is a true example of how I feel in the grip. All the stupid things from before were due to me not letting them go, and the stench that night which started giving me a headache.

When I am working I like a quiet environment without needless frills. My dorm room is a bit small, but I still manage to make my area neater, even though I have countless books, compared to my engineering roommate who is very literal. If something really bothered me I could ask him to change, but I normally don't get too pissed off at him unless it starts affecting me. I still don't understand why he can't fit all of his bathroom utensils between the space beneath the sink and the medicine cabinet considering I use only 40% of the space and leave nothing on the counter. Seems so inefficient since he doesn't use everything either. I'll mentally criticize something for its inefficiency and fix it if I have the capabilities and time. Generally I have trouble starting projects, but once I do I am a power horse and finish papers in super speed. For appointments I am always on time or five minutes early, and I like to apply theories or see their connection not just merely think about them hence the quote "Knowledge is useless unless put into practice." I am the wise sage along with the worker that has a long term plan that will remain relatively stable while short term plans change. 

This is my final post, I shall let you all respond because I have given sufficient material.


----------



## -Halo- (Sep 22, 2011)

INFJ!

Introverted intuition explains your in depth literary explications as well as connections to the big picture.

Your Fe connects you to people- yet you are an introvert (which is quite clear). 

Ti- you are highly introspective and tend to experiment with what you think rather than literally apply it. 

Inferior Se would explain your complex tastes and penchant for finer things as well as seeking out individuals who are more sophisticated and tasteful.

There is no doubt in my mind.


----------



## Benja (Jan 26, 2012)

@Kirsanov

I really am starting to see more Ni in you.

Can you relate to inferior Se?

http://personalitycafe.com/intj-articles/76896-recognizing-inferior-function-intj.html

The inferior should show itself somehow.

Ni thrives in extremely quiet solitary surroundings and it's all about shifting viewpoints, seeing things from different angles, and it's internal and deep. Ne bounces ideas off of people, scattered ideas, it goes for breadth.

I really know nothing about INFJs, maybe one will stop by, but I think religion is more common among them.

That being said, I think it really depends more on why you're drawn to religion. I have Buddhist leanings, but not because of society's influence, more so I find it pragmatic in terms of clearing my mind and its wisdom useful in aligning my goals.

I think that if you were auxilary Fe you would be a lot more people friendly, maybe you are, are you people friendly? I don't mean in an empathy sort of way either, I mean in a you regularly disregard yourself for the sake of smooth happy dealings with others kind of way and are not drained while doing so. Organizing and efficiency are commonly correlated to Te, also Te is often said to be annoyed when things aren't useful. For example, a Ti user would enjoy arguing about hypotheticals all day while a Te users would straight out say that this is a waste of time and move on.

You mention seeing things very vividly when stressed, could be inferior Se.

"I noticed the musty smell and dirtiness of the windows. I would watch the cars and traffic go by while playing in my head all the things we could have done together." ...sounds very Ni Se to me.

You know your history better than us and you need to decide based upon it. Ni can often shift its viewpoint and easily see every function within itself, but history doesn't lie, you're past is filled with what you have preferred to do.


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

*@Kirsanov
*I think you are an INTP.

Here are the list of functions I detect in your answers: 
1. Se (when you pay attention to colors) + Si ('_Houses in the background look similar to New England style estates'_) + some Ni (_'__At this moment the picture looks like it is from late autumn or early winter'_);
2. Very Fi inner reaction, but I could also see Fe's appropriateness ('_may not swear as much on the outside and keep my calm'_). Then you get like a Ti user ('cause you try to find the origin the problem) 
3. Ti
4. *Ti*-x-*Si* Loop ('*Inwardly I will seek flaws in their *_*argument* while consolidating it *with information that I remember learning or reading in the past*_') I can also sense the detached Ti in this answer ('_I can think quick enough to come up with a valid response while attacking the opponent's point in my rebuttal_')
5. Ti, Ti, Everywhere ('_I'd rather win a few crucial battles, then a plethora of petty fights_')
6. Si ('_My values were influenced through my religion and family life'_) bloody Ti ('_more of a defender than a crusader for my Faith and values_') 
7. Ti and Fe (prob a manifestation on inferior Fe
8. N
9. Ti, again : P I could see tertiary Si in this answer
10. Ti-x-y-Fe 

You seem very comfortable using Ti, by searching for flaws, looking for what is inconsistent in a detached way. I could see some tertiary Si which leads me to think that you are an INTP over ISTP. 

Let us know your final decision. :crazy:


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

double post


----------



## Kirsanov (Jul 30, 2012)

After reviewing multiple responses from many sites I have limited the possible types to ENTJ or INTP.


----------

